# I want to get admission in a private college in lahore



## iamfury (May 27, 2010)

ASSALAM O ALAIKUM:

First of all i am sorry for my last post, i did not read the rules and just went on to post my question. now i have read all the rules and i know why my post was deleted.
Now coming back to my prvious post.
i am a student of pre-medical from lahore pakistan, and as i expected my intermediate exams are not going well and i know i will not be able to get admission in any of gov medical colleges. but i have a passion to become a doctor sadly i could not show this passion in my intermediate exams due to some reasons but i do not want to chose any other field or not even alternate fields in medicine like D.Pharmacy. so can any one of you tell me that can i get admission in a private college by student loan ????
can i get that much amount as a student loan and get admission in any of the medical college of pakistan ???? eagerly waiting for your replies !!!!!
thanks in advance.
And i am must admire the work of the admin and the moderators of this site. it isn't like "other" forums where you break the rule and get away with that #grin

Furqan Aslam


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

? what is this ?


----------



## iamfury (May 27, 2010)

i don't know what happened to this post. Its not viewable completely 
But i posted the same question in pre-medical section and i can't find it either


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

what you guys are looking for post clear questions please.


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you have to pass the UHS enterance test in order to get admission into a private medical college?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

You don't have to pass UHS entry exam for some of the private colleges but for some of them yaup. All private colleges are very from each other. Some college have contect with the UHS but some don't thats all. Catalyst you don't have to take UHS or college entry exam, take SAT Subject. I'm just saying. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:



iamfury said:


> ASSALAM O ALAIKUM:
> 
> First of all i am sorry for my last post, i did not read the rules and just went on to post my question. now i have read all the rules and i know why my post was deleted.
> Now coming back to my prvious post.
> ...


 
Brother you know what contect with any of the private college of the pakistan give them your marks and let see what they will say. Dua is best solution. Good luck Allah may help you :happy:


----------

